
Pen America Calls for Expedited Copyright Review of Michael Moore Film - walterbell
https://pen.org/press-release/pen-america-calls-for-expedited-copyright-review-of-michael-moore-film/
======
anewdirection
I think Moore is a jackass more interested in profiting off of outrage than
furthering the human condition, but seeing him treated this way is pretty
disappointing.

Seeing the same happen to Errol Morris was even more heartwrenching.

Yet even more dissapointing is the depths that 'documentaries' have hit. I
used to enjoy them as edu-tainment, but can't stomach the preachy psudeo-
scientific bs that passes today. From Netflix to the 'science' and 'discovery'
channels, even (previously good) natgeo are peddling everything from
fruitatarian diets, ghost hunters, bigfoot, occult nazi ufos, and rekki. Its a
sordid state, and I am not even sure where to look for even 'lightly' biased
stuff anymore.

